# 2 cycle Tecumseh-No Start



## gorper99 (May 8, 2008)

A few months ago I got a Toro Snowthrower that had been run for a short time on straight gas.It was made in 2002 and only was run that first year.So it was basically like new.I cleaned up the cyl. and installed new piston and rings.Started OK after that(Only ran it for a few minutes)I put in fresh gas today and tried it and it will not start.It is getting gas(primer works fine and bowl is clean) it has spark and I have 95 pounds of compression.What should I check next?


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

normally the carb is a good starting place. 

having been run on straight gas and is still going is interesting.


----------



## gorper99 (May 8, 2008)

Carb is OK.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Post the engine numbers, model, etc.
Try giving it a prime or a shot of starter fluid, if it doesn't fire it could be a timing issue, check that the flywheel key is not sheared. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## gorper99 (May 8, 2008)

Engine #HSK 635-Toro 38182.Only thing I have not checked was flywheel key.But it started OK right after I did the rings?


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

unless you have taken the carb apart and cleaned it and/or replaced the gaskets that can still be a problem. fuel air gas and spark are needed to make the engine run. if the carb checks out then, as Geo says timing or spark is the problem.


----------

